# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  .•.°.•ஐ•.. Hold my Hand ..•ஐ.•.°.•

## xblack

.•.°.•ஐ•.. Hold my Hand ..•ஐ.•.°.• 


..Enjoy this ..




A little girl and her father were crossing a bridge. The father was 

kind of scared so he asked his little daughter

Sweetheart


please hold my hand so that you don't fall into the river
The little girl said,  No, Dad. You hold my

hand What's the 

difference?asked the puzzled father 

There's a big difference, replied the little girl 

If I hold your hand and something happens to me, chances are 

that I may let your hand go.. But if you hold my hand, I know for 

sure that no matter what happens, you will never let my hand go

In any relationship ..
the essence of trust is not in its bind, but in its bond ..
So hold the hand of the person whom you love




.. rather than expecting them to hold ours

----------


## zooz

:Eh S(15):

----------


## zooz

GOOD MORAL, NICE THOUGHTS

----------


## bradpitt

i think its very nice
go ahead man

----------


## سماح

What a great topic.... I liked it very much...
thnx for the topic.... i'm looking forward to read more of your writings.... Keep up the good work

----------


## xblack

* welcome زووز 

تشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي على المرور.......*

----------


## xblack

*Thx 4 the encourging brad and thx 4 passing bye.........*

----------


## xblack

*thx 4 reading my subject sama7 and im happy cos u liked it.....

thx againe.........*

----------

